# HOW AUSSIE - A KOOKABURRA on the shed - lovely



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh, there is nothing so nice to me, as an Australian, as to look outside on the weekend and *see a Kooky on the shed*. So here are some lovely photos that David captured. Beautiful spring day - Blue Sky, and a Kookaburra. I'm so glad we have a better camera now with a zoom so we can share these sightings with you all. 







































When we were under 10, we all sang a song about the Kookaburra - but as you will read, it would need to be slightly re-worded now. 

*Kookaburra sits in the old Gum Tree
Merry Merry King of the Bush is he
Laugh Kookaburra Laugh Kookaburra
Gay your life must be * Yep that was the song from the 50's! 

But of course as all school kids will do, we would also have a different version that started with

*Kookaburra sits on the electric wire
Jumping up and down cos his bum's on fire............ :lol: :lol: 
*
if you have not ever HEARD A KOOKABURRA LAUGH - You absolutely MUST MUST MUST! There is nothing like it and you cannot hear it without breaking out in a HUGE smile. It is like the infectious laugh of a baby or child. There are many sites you can look up and hear the audio of a Kookaburra and we hear it many times a day when 3 or 4 will gather in the pines here and laugh for about 3 minutes. MAGICAL STUFF!

To get an idea of size, it is pretty much on par with a white Sulphur crested Cockatoo, or any largish Cockatoo. 

Hope you enjoy it and if you cannot find audio of the laugh - it's a hoot, I will look one up for you. 

love and light
Susan in Tasmania AUSTRALIA XXXX


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Susan, I remember that childhood song so well, and never imagined that there
was a bird called a Kookaburra that it was named after. Great stuff you've
given us here!! I will google in the morning for a good laugh.....you must know
that it's pumpkin time on my end.... 

Thanks as always for your great posts on life in manifestation...

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS, SUSAN! 

What lovely pics and a beautiful bird!

I am SO glad you posted the song because I was going to preface my post with the FIRST song!   When I saw "Kookaburra" in your thread title, the song immediately came to mind!

The "new" lines are a riot...leave it to the kids! 

I believe I have heard the laugh...a long time ago. If I remember, it's as infectious to hear as a Ringneck Dove here! You can't help but laugh too!!

GREAT to see you posting again!

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks (back in daddy mode on his egg)


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*ok - now I am laughing at the laughing doves*

I had NOT heard a laughing dove so I went off to YOUTUBE and had a listen to some. That is really fantastic. Yep you have to laugh and smile don't you. 

The kookaburra is completely different in it's sound/ it's laugh is more like a very loud and long!!!!!! call. I will see if I can find a good link for one to share

But thanks for that, I now know the sound of a laughing dove. 

Actually David and I laugh all day long together and I am starting to wonder if we were laughing doves in a previous lifetime. BRILLIANT!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*OK HERE IS ONE - quick to load and you can see it too*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0ZbykXlg6Q


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*In Groups*

even funnier when there is more than one!!!! 

this is what it sounds like every afternoon here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEv43Bh-tEg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IvXxJv2RFI

so are you laughing now? 

oh please forgive me - this is more than enough but I saw this one - and it touched my heart. You see there are many who have a Kookaburra as a pet and I thought this Kooky and it's owner deserves a standing ovation. Trying to imitate a Kooky is very hard indeed and it is called Matilda - as in "Walzing Matilda" - very Aussie indeed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7NDZVkDlYU


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ha Ha LOL Susan!  

Loved the pics and yes their laugh is really infectious!!

Thanks for posting the links!

Lindi


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*really!*



feralpigeon said:


> ....you must know
> that it's pumpkin time on my end....
> 
> fp


*really.........well I wont ask how you got a pumpkin on your end, but all the best in removing it!!!*   

Or could it be you are getting ready for halloween in a few weeks???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

theAussie said:


> *really.........well I wont ask how you got a pumpkin on your end, but all the best in removing it!!!*
> 
> Or could it be you are getting ready for halloween in a few weeks???


ROFL  .. You are just the best, Susan! Great and very clever, snappy reply. Pumpkin time here is also meant as time to get to bed or in Cinderella terms, you turn into a pumpkin at midnight!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, I AM laughing...still, Susan!! I have heard the Kookaburra laugh before.

BUT, Maltilda and her owner singing together take the cake! That was sooo funny! I agree, they BOTH get a standing ovation!!

Even found myself rolling rrrrrrs and koo koo kooing too! 

Squeaks didn't say anything so I guess he wasn't impressed with my performance!  Oops, I spoke too soon. He DID give his opinion...just walked out from the nest...took his usual two steps back prep and pooped! *sigh* what a critic!

Many thanks...laughter is the BEST!  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Your part of the world*

Thank you for sharing your corner. I am so interested in your local flora and fauna.


----------

